# Cap Tropica Plant Growth Substrate



## jameson_uk (16 Apr 2019)

I have inherited a 1l bag of Tropica Plant Growth Substrate which I figured I would put to use in my 30cm cube (soon to be after nearly two year) Betta tank.

Planning on capping it with some fine gravel or sand but just wondered how much the substrate will end up mixing with the gravel and whether I need to put some sort of membrane in to stop that?


----------



## Konsa (16 Apr 2019)

Hi
I used it in my 22l tank capped only with 3 cm sand.It did not mix at all.After about year or year and a half when rescaped it was more like wet clay rather than the usual powder U get when using soil.I managed to scrape most sand off the clay to reuse itagain with very little left behind .
Regards Konsa


----------

